# morir / morirse



## matina

¿Alguien me podría explicar la diferencia entre morir y morirse?

Por ejemplo, ¿*cuál* es la diferencia entre estas frases?:
    El se murió de hambre.
    El murió de hambre.


----------



## Eugens

En este ejemplo me parece que no hay ninguna diferencia de significado. La traducción en los dos casos es "he died from hunger."


----------



## CaroldeChile

Yo me acuerdo que "se" tiene varios usos: Reflexivo, dativo, etc.
Como no soy experta en el tema, lo investigué, y encontré esto:

http://mimosa.pntic.mec.es/~ajuan3/lengua/usosdese.htm
Por lo tanto, en este caso sería un "se" de uso dativo, el cual refuerza al verbo.


----------



## Antartic

A primera vista no veo mucha diferencia, es solo una cuestión de cuál es el más usado.


----------



## Eugens

*Morir/morirse* es un verbo especial. Las dos formas significan lo mismo porque nadie puede "morir la muerte de otro", todo el mundo muere su propia muerte, y cuando se dice que "alguien *murió*" es obvio que "*se murió*"; a diferencia de *peinar/peinarse*, ya que si digo "yo me peino" no es lo mismo que decir "yo peino", este último se entendería como que peino a alguien más, quizá lo que diría un/una peluquero/a.


----------



## VenusEnvy

¡Buenísima explicación, Eugens! También, me he preguntado lo mismo. Gracias por eso.          Pero, ya de la muerte, ¿Sí?


----------



## matina

¡Gracias a todos por ayudarme!

Pero tengo otra pregunta más:

¿En frases idiomáticas se puede usar cualquiera de los dos "morir" o "morirse" o no?

Ejemplo:
     Me muero de ganas de verte  /  Muero de ganas...
     Se murió de risa.  /  Murió de risa.

Y si quiero decir que "My grandmother died a month ago".
¿Se usa "Mi abuela se murió hace un mes"  o "Mi abuela murió..."?


----------



## Iliana

Así es puedes usar ambas, ya que son correctas...


----------



## Mita

Hi!
I think you can use both, but I'll tell you which ones I think sound better:
-Me muero de ganas de verte.         I like this one better
-Se murió de la risa.                      I like this one better
-Mi abuela (se) murió hace un mes.  I like both (50% and 50%).

Regards.


----------



## MarkLondres

May *I* throw into the equation one more idiomatic use of morirse.

There is a saying in English, particularly popular with middle aged, middle class cardigan wearing ladies. It is some sort of verbal superlative meaning "simply fantastic!"

"How is the soup Auntie Mabel?"... "Oh Susan it's *to die for*". (Rather good. thank you.)

I have it on good authority that this phrase translates as *"para morise"* in Colombia and Venezuela but have the following questions...

1) a) Is this verb always used as "*para morirse*?"
 Ejemplo:
¿"Cómo está la sopa, Tía Mabel"?... "Oh, *es para morirse*".

Or could it be? "Oh, *es para morirme*" or only "E*s para morir*".

b) Could this phrase be applied to a third party? (i.e. It is worth someone else dying for?) ¿"Cómo está la sopa, Tía Mabel, *es para morirse*"?

2) Finally how international is this saying, is it only restricted to the area formerly known as Gran Colombia or does it appear elsewhere?


----------



## Mita

MarkLondres said:
			
		

> 1) a) is this verb always used as "*para morirse*?" ej.
> "Como está la sopa Tia Mabel"..."oh *es para morirse*"
> 
> or could it be "oh *es para morirme*" or only "*es para morir*"


I've always heard it as "para morirse", not "para morirme, etc." "Es para morir" is gramatically right, but we don't use it (at least I don't). And I would say it's ESTÁ para morirse, not ES.



			
				MarkLondres said:
			
		

> b) could this phrase be applied to a third party? (i.e. it is worth someone else dying for?) "como está la sopa Tia Mabel...*es para morirte*?"


I didn't understand you ** 



			
				MarkLondres said:
			
		

> 2) Finally how international is this saying, is it only restricted to the area formerly known as Gran Colombia or does it appear elsewhere?


I know it, and I'm from Chile. But I would say it's more common to say " está para chuparse los dedos/bigotes" here.

Regards


----------



## MarkLondres

You know what, *I* always wondered nearly all why Chilean men wore moustaches "es para chuparlos".

Thanks once again for your excellent answer.


----------



## Iliana

MarkLondres said:
			
		

> May i throw into the equation one more idiomatic use of morirse.
> 
> There is a saying in English, particularly popular with middle aged, middle class cardigan wearing ladies. it is some sort of verbal superlative meaning "simply fantastic!"
> 
> "how is the soup Auntie Mabel?".... "Oh Susan it's *to die for*" (rather good thank you)
> 
> I have it on good authoirty that this phrase translates as *"para morise"* in Colombia and Venezuela but have the following questions...
> 
> 1) a) is this verb always used as "*para morirse*?" ej.
> "Como está la sopa Tia Mabel"..."oh *esta para morirse*"
> 
> or could it be "oh *esta para morirme*" or only "*esta para morir*"
> 
> b) could this phrase be applied to a third party? (i.e. it is worth someone else dying for?) "como está la sopa Tia Mabel...*esta para morirte*?"
> 
> 2) Finally how international is this saying, is it only restricted to the area formerly known as Gran Colombia or does it appear elsewhere?


 
Although grammatically you could say "para morirte" it sounds awkward. The reason is that we say *"para morirse"* because then the subject is *"uno"* (para morirse _uno_). If you say *"para morirte"* it means the soup is great, but you are emphasizing that it is just for yourself.

So that answers your questions about if "para morirse" applies to a third party. It does.

As far as I am concerned, that saying is used all over Latin America. I am Mexican and I know Cubans, Portoricans, Argentinians and Peruvians who also use it that way.


----------



## Cristmarsal

En España se usa Es para morirse.., significando que algo es tan bueno, tan bonito o tan fantástico, que una vez probado, oído o sentido, ya no tiene sentido esperar algo más elevado, y la muerte puede venir porque ya no te importa...

Yo lo suelo aplicar a la posesión de un nuevo par de zapatos.


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Yo creo que "morirse" se utiliza mas bien para dar enfásis, aunque como dicen por aquí arriba, en expresiones como "Es para morirse de risa" no se puede omitir el pronombre "se".


----------



## Ivy29

Antartic said:
			
		

> A primera vista no veo mucha diferencia, es sólo una cuestion de cuál es el más usado.


>>

MORIR/MORIRSE is an INTRANSITIVE VERB where it corresponds with its PRONOMINAL : MORIRSE.
Juan murió de infarto y Juan se murió de infarto. This 'SE' is JUST VERB MORPHEME it has not function just a marker of  the INTRANSITIVE VERB.
Juan se alegra de sus triunfos, a Juan LE alegran sus triunfos.
MORIR = INTRANSITIVE VERB = Juan Murió de INFARTO
MORIRSE = PRONOMINAL VERB = Juan se murió de infarto.
They are similar in meaning.

cheers

Iván


----------



## Zeli

I'm reviving this thread to ask the following:

I've been told that the difference between *morir* and *morirse *is that *morir* is a natural, expected death and *morirse* is sudden and unexpected.  Is this true?


----------



## Outsider

I read the replies to this thread, and I suspect they all missed an important aspect: I think that _morir_ and _morirse_ have slightly different nuances.

While _morir_ is a generic word for "to die", _morirse_ implies a certain immediacy, it refers to the very moment of death. In fact, one might more closely translate _morirse_ as "to expire".

 However, I am not 100% sure of this. I would love to hear from the native speakers.


----------



## Zeli

So it's not a question of sudden death or natural end of a lifespan?


----------



## San

Zeli said:


> I'm reviving this thread to ask the following:
> 
> I've been told that the difference between *morir* and *morirse *is that *morir* is a natural, expected death and *morirse* is sudden and unexpected.  Is this true?



I don't think so, actually the main difference I see is that morir is more formal and suitable for example in the language of the news. In the other hand morirse is more familiar and emotional.

Anyway, if it has to be a difference, I would say it is the other way round, morirse is not used when the death is traumatic as in an accident.

Cheers.


----------



## Outsider

Would it be fair, then, to say that _morirse_ is closer in meaning to "to pass away"?


----------



## mhp

Zeli said:


> I'm reviving this thread to ask the following:
> 
> I've been told that the difference between *morir* and *morirse *is that *morir* is a natural, expected death and *morirse* is sudden and unexpected.  Is this true?


  He aquí lo que dice el Diccionario panhispánico de dudas (el DPD):

*3.* Con el sentido normal de ‘dejar de vivir’, se usa tanto en forma pronominal como no pronominal, y puede llevar un complemento con _de,_ que expresa la causa de la muerte: _«Mariana se murió de una cosa difícil de precisar»_ (Aguilar _Error_ [Méx. 1995]); _«Carlos murió el mes pasado»_ (Corrieri _Fuera_ [Cuba 1978]); solo si la muerte es violenta y ha sido provocada por un agente externo, no admite el uso pronominal: _«Un muchacho de catorce años ha muerto en Pamplona, abatido también por la violencia etarra»_ (_Abc_ [Esp.] 3.6.85).


----------



## Zeli

That's very helpful to me, San.  Many thanks.  Z.


----------



## tijita

In case anyone out there still cares, I learned from friends in Madrid that "morirse" was used more for relatively sudden or unexpected deaths ¿("Has oído que Kurt Cobain se murió")? versus more "expected" deaths ¿("Has oído que Paul Newman murió de cáncer la semana pasada")?  That what I was told years ago, anyway.


----------



## enquecrees

Si no estoy equivocado, *morir * quiere decir que alguien murió por un accidente (Él murió asesinado, he was murdered.). y *morirse* quiere decir que alguien se murió de una causa natural (Ella se murió de cáncer. She died (over time) of cancer).


----------



## Zeli

Ahora estoy confundida.  ¿Tiene razón tijita o enquecrees?


----------



## mhp

Zeli said:


> Ahora estoy confundida.  ¿Tiene razón tijita o enquecrees?


When referring to physical death, they are synonyms in majority of cases. However, if it is a violent death caused by an external agent then only the non-pronominal form is admitted (see post #22).


----------



## Zeli

Es lo que pensaba.  Gracias, mhp.


----------



## deselectric

Pienso que la diferencia entre los dos fuera un poco más simple.

Morir => To die
Morirse => To be dead


----------



## mhp

deselectric said:


> Pienso que la diferencia entre los dos fuera un poco más simple.
> 
> Morir o morirse => To die
> Estar muerto => To be dead


----------



## sdgraham

I note the following written by José Martí in _versos sencillos_
_Yo soy un hombre sincero
De donde crece la palma
Y antes de *morirme* quiero
Echar mis versos del alma
_


----------



## sna

Al hilo del primer post tan sólo quería decir que, en España al menos, cuando algo "está para morirse" también se dice que "está de muerte"
¿Cómo está la sopa? Está de muerte.
¿Cómo está jugando el equipo? Está jugando de muerte.
Es bastante informal.


----------



## enquecrees

enquecrees said:


> Si no estoy equivocado, *morir *quiere decir que alguien murió de un accidente (él murió asesinado, he was murdered.). y *morirse* quiere decir que alguien se murió de una causa natural (ella se murió de cáncer. She died (over time) of cáncer).


 
Estoy bien seguro de que las dos definiciones de arriba que yo les di a Uds. son correctas. A Uds. todos yo les recomendaría que compraran el libro <<A New Reference Grammer of Modern Spanish>> Cuatro edición. El número ISBN 978-0-07-144049-3 se puede usar para ordenarlo. Este recurso valioso me fue recomendado por un profesor mío, a quien tengo mucho respecto, durante una clase gramatical hace un par de años. Este libre cubre todo lo que hay acerca del idioma y es usado por profesores de la universidad para verificar los asuntos dificultosos.


----------



## tfjones1

Hola a todos:
En mis estudios en la Universidad, he aprendido que se usa "morir" en casos cuando la muerte es el resultado de un accidente, guerra, etc. o por una manera violente.  Al otro lado, "morirse" se usa en casos cuando la muerte occure debido a causas naturales o en un sentido figurado.

(A menos que es lo que dice en me manual de clase )

Gracias!


----------



## Peterdg

tfjones1 said:


> Hola a todos:
> En mis estudios en la Universidad, he aprendido que se usa "morir" en casos cuando la muerte es el resultado de un accidente, guerra, etc. o (por una) de manera violente. Al  Por otro lado, "morirse" se usa en casos cuando la muerte occure debido a causas naturales o en un sentido figurado.
> 
> (A menos que es lo que dice en mi manual de clase )
> 
> Gracias!


Es casi correcto. "Morir" y "morirse" son intercambiables salvo si la muerte es el resultado de un accidente, guerra, etc. o de manera violente, en cual caso sólo se utiliza "morir".

O sea, "morir" también puede utilizarse en sentido figurado aunque tengo la impresión que el uso proniminal es más frecuente en el sentido figurado.


----------



## Sofia Bohmer

Yo no diría tan categóricamente que "morirse" no se puede usar con accidentes o que "morirse de risa" siempre es pronominal. De hecho, basta una búsqueda rápida en Google para ver que ambas posibilidades existen y se usan. 

Estoy de acuerdo con Caroldechile en que la forma pronominal tal vez funcione como un dativo o que de alguna manera exprese la afectación del hablante. Sugerí en otro thread que podía venir de la voz media del griego que funcionaba de la misma manera (voy a consultarlo). Supongo que por esta razón la forma pronominal se percibe, como dijo San, como más emocional o más familiar, mientras que la forma no pronominal suena más formal.


----------



## Istriano

Sofia Bohmer said:


> o que "morirse de risa" siempre es pronominal.



http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morir_de_risa



> *Morir de risa* hace referencia a una muerte provocada por un prolongado e incontrolado ataque de risa.



Morir de risa ---> para morir[se] (uno) de risa ---> para morirse de risa
Estar en casa ---> para estar[se] (uno) en casa ---> un día perfecto para estarse en casa


----------



## Irma2011

Sofia Bohmer said:


> Yo no diría tan categóricamente que "morirse" no se puede usar con accidentes o que "morirse de risa" siempre es pronominal. De hecho, basta una búsqueda rápida en Google para ver que ambas posibilidades existen y se usan.


Creo que lo común sí es utilizar ‘_*morir’ *_para accidentes o muertes violentas y ‘_*morirse’ *_o ‘_*morir’ *_para fallecimiento por causa natural, siendo la forma pronominal más frecuente en casos de muertes repentinas, como dice tiiita, y la no pronominal en casos más esperados. 




Sofia Bohmer said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con Caroldechile en que la forma pronominal tal vez funcione como un dativo o que de alguna manera exprese la afectación del hablante. Sugerí en otro thread que podía venir de la voz media del griego que funcionaba de la misma manera (voy a consultarlo). Supongo que por esta razón la forma pronominal se percibe, como dijo San, como más emocional o más familiar, mientras que la forma no pronominal suena más formal.


Sí, creo que los verbos pronominales tienen mucha relación con la voz media del griego, pero no es emoción lo que expresan, sino sólo algo que le sucede al sujeto sin que él haga nada para que ocurra ni se piense en un agente concreto. Emoción habría en una frase como _“se *me* ha muerto el perro”._




Peterdg said:


> O sea, "morir" también puede utilizarse en sentido figurado aunque tengo la impresión que el uso pronominal es más frecuente en el sentido figurado.


Sí, el uso pronominal es más frecuente con sentido figurado, pero hay lugares, como Asturias, y no sé si alguna otra zona de España o del mundo, donde la forma no pronominal es de uso corriente. 
_____________________ 

Y, volviendo a la traducción de la expresión que nos enseñó (al menos yo no la conocía) MarkLondres, _“it’s to die for”_, pienso que hay que utilizar las formas pronominales _“está para morir*se*/morir*te”*, “está de morir*se*/morir*te”*, __o__ “está de muerte”._ La segunda persona ‘*te’ *adquiere aquí valor impersonal, como puede ocurrir en inglés con ‘you’.


----------



## Sofia Bohmer

Irma2011 said:


> Creo que *lo común* sí es utilizar ‘_morir’ _para accidentes o muertes violentas y ‘_morirse’ _o ‘_morir’ _para fallecimiento por causa natural,
> 
> Sí, el uso pronominal *es más frecuente* con sentido figurado, pero hay lugares, como Asturias, y no sé si alguna otra zona de España o del mundo, donde la forma no pronominal es de uso corriente.




Estoy de acuerdo con ambas afirmaciones. Ese era mi punto: que no se trata de que "se pueda usar" o "no se pueda usar" sino de frecuencias de uso vinculadas al contexto y al significado.





Istriano said:


> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morir_de_risa



Perdón, pero por formación no acepto wikipedia como autoridad de ningún tipo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Cuando la muerte la causa un agente externo, no se usa la forma pronominal, en los demás casos se intercambian incluso en un mismo hablante dependiendo del humor, la involucración en el hecho, lo afectivo, o simplemente sin razón.
Además la forma pronominal tiene un especial sentido (con un CR, complemento de régimen o suplemento, introducido por de) un sentido especial de experimentar algo muy fuertemente algo expresado por el CR, y con un CR introducido por por expresa un deseo muy vivo de conseguir lo que se expresa por el CR.
Vuelvo a repetir que los usos de una u otra forma tienen que ver con lo estilístico y con el idiolecto particular de cada hablante. La forma con _se_, desde mi punto de vista, continúa diacrónicamente el deponente _morior_, a través del latín tardío y vulgar _se morire_ (=morior).


----------



## Piwicheri

María Moliner dice: se emplea MORIR y no MORIRSE cuando la muerte es recibida, es decir producida por un accidente u otra causa violenta. La forma pronominal permite sugerir que la muerte fue causada por un proceso interno (que puede ser psicológico por ejemplo). 

Por ejemplo: Se murió la abuela: she was old, she had a natural death.
Pero : Murió un amigo en un accidente de autobús: it was accidental. 

Esperando que nos toque el primer ejemplo a todos y no el segundo, jajaja... ¡buen día!


----------



## naplb

Ivy29 said:


> >>
> 
> MORIR/MORIRSE is an INTRANSITIVE VERB where it corresponds with its PRONOMINAL : MORIRSE.
> Juan murió de infarto y Juan se murió de infarto. This 'SE' is JUST VERB MORPHEME it has not function just a marker of  the INTRANSITIVE VERB.
> Juan se alegra de sus triunfos, a Juan LE alegran sus triunfos.
> MORIR = INTRANSITIVE VERB = Juan Murió de INFARTO
> MORIRSE = PRONOMINAL VERB = Juan se murió de infarto.
> They are similar in meaning.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Iván



Así es. Para analizar este tema adecuadamente, tenemos que distinguir primero entre _la sintaxis_ (que es como una lengua representa las cosas gramaticalmente) y la _semántica _(que se refiere al significado "profundo" de lo dicho). El problema de las lenguas naturales es que todas son capaces de representar cualquier matiz semántica, pero muchas veces con una sintaxis ambigua — es decir, una sola forma verbal puede representar varias categorías semánticas.

Aquí tenemos de hecho SIETE voces gramaticales. Primera clase: la activa, la pasiva, la reflexiva, la mediopasiva. Segunda clase: la causativa, la anticausativa, la autocausativa.

Echemos un vistazo a esta oración activa:  Los piratas hundieron EL BARCO.
Voz mediopasiva: Se hundió EL BARCO.  El paciente del verbo transitivo se convierte en el sujeto del verbo intransitivo. NO IMPLICA ningún agente. Semánticamente, nuestro barco sigue siendo el paciente, pero no implica agente alguno. Simplemente pasó.
Voz pasiva: EL BARCO fue hundido.  El paciente del verbo transitivo se convierte en el sujeto del verbo intransitivo, pero todavía implica la existencia de un agente. Fue hundido POR los piratas.

Ahora veremos algo más.
Voz reflexiva: El niño se está lavando.  En este caso, lo que tenemos sigue siendo transitivo. El niño es el agente y a la vez es el paciente. Se actúa sobre sí mismo. EL NIÑO lava AL (MISMO) NIÑO.
Comparemos esto con la voz mediopasiva: Se está lavando la ropa. Aquí tenemos un paciente, pero no hay agente.
Alguien está lavando LA ROPA.
Se está lavando LA ROPA.

Vieron? Tenemos la activa (Agente --> Paciente), la mediopasiva (solo Paciente), la pasiva (Paciente, pero Agente implicado), y la reflexiva (Agente = Paciente).

Ahora echemos un vistazo a la segunda categoría: la causativa, la anticausativa y la autocausativa.
Causativa: La escalera _hizo caer_ AL HOMBRE.  Nunca es posible decir que _"La escalera cayó al hombre"_, solo *hizo caer*.
Anticausativa: EL HOMBRE cayó (por "culpa" de la escalera). Aquí, como arriba, el paciente del verbo transitivo es el sujeto del verbo intransitivo. PERO aquí se está omitiendo la "causa", no el "agente".
Autocausativa: El hombre SE CAYÓ implica que el también fue la causa: El hombre hizo caer al (mismo) hombre. Esto es igual al reflexivo, pero se trata más de culpa y causación, que de intención o voluntad.
El verbo "caer" siempre es anticausativo (sin "se") y autocausativo (con "se").

Qué pasa con el verbo "morir"?  Pues, también es anticausativo.
Mi abuela _murió _(DE UN INFARTO).
UN INFARTO _hizo morir _a mi abuela.
Pero "se murió mi abuela?"  Esto es complicado.  Podría decir que tu madre sabía que iba a morir, y que en este sentido era un "agente" parcial (ella se "dejó" morir). En este caso es como el verbo "ofender" que implica un cambio de estado autocausativo: "Se ofendió". Algo la ofendió, pero ella "dejó" que la ofendiera.  También podría ser un caso del dativo "ético" / intensificador (como en "mi abuela se *me *murió *a mí*).


----------

